# Susanne Holst 2. Deutscher Radiopreis in Hamburg 08.09.2011



## JanaLI0 (8 Sep. 2011)

Susanne Holst war als Laudatorin beim 2. Deutschen Radiopreis in Hamburg am 08.09.2011 - hat jemand Fotomaterial in HQ?


----------



## Stefan102 (9 Sep. 2011)

Requests sind erst ab mindestens 20 Beiträgen möglich.


----------

